# Crimson Trace Lasergrip



## Scrappy (Sep 7, 2013)

anyone willing to share their experience with their Crimson Trace Lasergrips on 1911? Before I make the jump?


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I never used one but you'll probably get more exposure in the general forum instead of gunsmithing,this type of mod isn't really smithing.


----------

